# Breeding help needed [XY]



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2013)

So, right... I caught a male Abra in the Friend Safari that has the Magic Guard ability and I'm told that, in Gen VI, both males and females can pass those on with breeding. I have a female Abra with the Mild nature, which is perfect for what I need, and I tried to breed the two of them to create Mild natured Abras with Magic Guard. I've tried using an Everstone on the mother and all I got was six Mild natured Abras with Inner Focus, which is obviously useless. I tried without the Everstone and I got Synchronise on a Calm natured Abra, so obviously that doesn't work either...

What am I doing wrong? I was going to breed that Japanese Fennekin with a Ditto I caught to see if I could get a shiny Fennekin but at this rate I think the Daycare hates me or something.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

It may be rare for the ability to pass over, and you may just need to hatch more eggs.  

You could maybe try to obtain a female Mild Abra with the hidden ability from the friend safari, as that could possibly increase the chance (it certainly couldn't hurt). Abilities are annoying; you could have a perfect Pok?mon stat wise and get screwed over ability wise.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2013)

don't breed, use a condom


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

I just bred a Pok?mon of mine that had a HA with a Ditto and the ability *passed*. Try Ditto (it'd be great if you already had a mild one to pass on the nature as well) and see how you fare.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I just bred a Pok?mon of mine that had a HA with a Ditto and the ability *passed*. Try Ditto (it'd be great if you already had a mild one to pass on the nature as well) and see how you fare.



Mine is Bold, so I'll have to catch a Mild one... But if it works with Ditto, that'd save me a lot of trouble.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 27, 2013)

with the new mechanics fathers can pass the ability if breeding with ditto (60% chance)

breeding with a ditto and then with a female that gets the ability (and the IV's if you're going for that) is the best method until you get the right nature and then repeat the process until you get all you want


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 8, 2013)

when you use a female it's 80% chance to get whatever ability the female has.  so breed w/ ditto first if you have a male (it has a 60% chance) until you get a female w/ the right ability and then use that for breeding.


----------

